# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Λιλα εν δραση!!!

## stelios7

Σας παρουσιαζω το κουνελακι νανο μερικοι το ειχατε δει και ποιο μικρο!!! Τελικα ειναι κοριτσακι το διαπιστοσα πριν λιγες μερες και εχει μεγαλωσει πολυ!!!

Δειτε το:

----------


## Sophie

Είναι πανέμορφο και ζωηρούλι  :Happy:

----------


## Vrasidas

Eξερευνήτρια ολκής!  :: 
Μια γλύκα, να τη χαίρεσαι.

----------


## stelios7

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!! Οντος ειναι πολυ δραστηρια και της αρεσει να κριβετε παντου!!! Επισεις ειναι παρα πολυ χαδιαρα!!!

----------


## xrisam

Είναι πολύ γλυκία!

----------

